# Anreise zum Flughafen Linz - Empfehlungen?



## GuajoloteReal (16. Februar 2017)

Wir fliegen im März nach London und haben uns aufgrund der günstigen Ticketpreise für die Ryanair-Verbindung vom Linz nach Stansted entschieden.

 

Nun überlegen wir aber, ob wir mit dem Auto zum Flughafen fahren bzw. dann dort parken sollten oder ob eine öffentliche Anreise sinnvoller ist. Kann uns vielleicht jemand mit Empfehlungen weiterhelfen?

 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2017)

Kenne mich in Linz nicht aus, aber generell ist am Flughafen parken teuer. Gibt auch oft alternative Parkangebote um Flughäfen, die etwas günstiger sind und wo ein Shuttle-Dienst angeboten wird. Müsst ihr euch aber erkundigen. Wenn ihr aber genug Zeit mitbringt, ist eine Anreise mit dem ÖPNV immer die günstigste Variante.


----------



## Manowar (17. Februar 2017)

Am Flughafen parken muss nicht immer teuer sein.

Hab im Dezember beim Kölner Flughafen geparkt (P3). Da darf man für 39&#8364; eine Woche stehen. 

 

Und auch im Dez. in Stansted gelandet  und kann dir daher nur den Tipp geben:

Nicht versuchen mit den Koffern die UBahn zu benutzen! Meine Güte..London war ja wirklich toll, aber die Bahnen sind voll mit super engen Treppen etc. 

Wenn du da auch noch in der Rushhour bist.. viel Spaß. Taxi hat kaum was gekostet (im Gegenteil zu allem anderen). 

 

Ein besonderes, aber auch sehr teures Restaurant: The sketch (reservieren)

 

Viel Spaß :>


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2017)

Hab im Dezember beim Kölner Flughafen geparkt (P3). Da darf man für 39&#8364; eine Woche stehen. 



Also 39,- &#8364; für 'ne Woche ist günstig. Letztens für 4 Tage in Berlin Schönefeld geparkt = 99,- &#8364; ...


----------



## tripmeup (22. Februar 2017)

Kann man sich auch berechnen lassen direkt auf deren Seite: http://www.linz-airport.com/de/anreise-und-parken

Aber wenn ihr denn öffentlich anreisen wollt, dann kann man auch direkt per Bahn entweder zum Linzer Hauptbahnhof fahren und von dort weiter oder bis Hörsching und dann per Shuttlebus. Also da bleiben euch alle Möglichkeiten offen!


----------



## GuajoloteReal (24. Februar 2017)

Ich bedanke mich herzlichst für eure Antworten!

 

Oh ja zwischen den 39 Euro in Köln und den 99 Euro in Berlin Schönefeld gibt es einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Ein Wahnsinn eigentlich...

 

Ich dachte nicht, dass der Flughafen Linz öffentlich so gut angebunden ist... Das ist für uns umso besser.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2017)

Naja, Flüge sind auch meist Tagespreisabhängig. An einem Tag kannst du locker für 30 fliegen, am nächsten kostet der gleiche Flug 300.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Februar 2017)

Flüge ja, aber Parkplätze nicht.


----------



## Manowar (27. Februar 2017)

Da muss ich doch glatt was hinzufügen.

Mehr oder minder Tagespreisabhängig.

Für die 39&#8364; musste ich im vorraus buchen!

Also im Internet nach dem Parkplatz suchen und gucken, ob ähnliches angeboten wird.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (2. März 2017)

Genau, diese Überlegung gilt zwar für Flüge, aber Gott sei Dank nicht für Parkplätze.    Und jene in Hörsching sind erfreulicherweise günstiger als Parkplätze von anderen Flughäfen.

 

Trotzdem haben wir uns dazu entschieden, dass wir öffentlich zum Flughafen Linz anreisen werden, weil es unserer Meinung nach unterm Strich praktischer ist.


----------



## tripmeup (2. März 2017)

Wenn ihr eh nicht massiv viel Gepäck habt, dann geht das eh sehr easy kann man sagen, und die Wege sind ja dort auch nicht so lang und groß, alles überschaubar und eben deshalb angenehm, ich denke da werdet ihr einen guten Trip haben!

Und london ist immer eine Reise wert, Shoppen und fortgehen lasst es sich dort ganz gut, da werdet ihrs sicher auch fein haben!


----------



## GuajoloteReal (4. März 2017)

Na ja wir haben schon etwas Gepäck mit... Auch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir dann in London auch etwas Shoppen wollen, aber wenn die Wege kurz sind und es außerdem den Shuttlebus in Hörsching gibt, dann passt es ja.


----------



## tripmeup (5. März 2017)

Na bitte, dann habt ihr ja einen guten Weg gefunden, manches Mal zahlt es sich auf jeden Fall aus, auch ausserhalb seines eigentlich regionalen Abflugortes etwas zu schauen was es denn an Angeboten gibt.

Wie lange bleibt ihr denn in London! Und unbedingt so viele Museen wie möglich besuchen!


----------



## Manowar (6. März 2017)

Und unbedingt so viele Museen wie möglich besuchen!

 

Das kann man so unterschreiben.

Noch nie so unglaublich tolle Museen gesehen


----------



## tripmeup (12. März 2017)

Cabinet War rooms haben mir sehr gut gefallen, das fand ich sehr authentisch und super eingerichtet und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht sich das anzusehen.

Tate Modern und Natural History Museum sind auch immer einen Trip wert.

Wer sich denn für moderne Kunst interessiert, der sollte einen Trip in die Saatchi Gallery wagen, auch eine gute Adresse.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (14. März 2017)

Das mit den Museen hatten wir uns bereits gedacht, und daher werden wir eine Woche in London bleiben.

 

Dann können wir vieles relativ in Ruhe besichtigen und wenn wir wollen auch etwas Chillen. Und die Saatchi Gallery habe ich jetzt gerade noch zur To-do-Liste hinzugefügt.


----------

